# Looking for Truvativ Atmos Go pro stem adapter



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

I'm looking to purchase the Go pro stem adapter that comes with the Truvativ Atmos stem.

Mine was not in the accessory package when I purchased my bike and Sram will not sell me the piece separately.

Willing to pay a very fair price to make it worth your time.


----------



## chase341 (8 mo ago)

Nocturnalnature71 said:


> I'm looking to purchase the Go pro stem adapter that comes with the Truvativ Atmos stem.
> 
> Mine was not in the accessory package when I purchased my bike and Sram will not sell me the piece separately.
> 
> Willing to pay a very fair price to make it worth your time.


How much are you offering for it ?



Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimothyMCcoy (8 mo ago)

Hi sir 

My uncle deals with stuff like this and I’m sure he should have the Truvativ Atmos Go pro stem adapter for sale you can kindly reach him out on his gmail address for more details 


[email protected]

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

